# Memphis Area



## justgina01 (Apr 13, 2014)

New to Memphis, and wondering if anyone out this way knows if Morels are up and where is a good place to go. Sure miss E TN this time of year....


----------



## cedarplace (Apr 17, 2014)

I live in Shelby county near Shelby Forrest and have found 90 -100 so far this year. The Forrest is public land and a great place to look.


----------



## justgina01 (Apr 13, 2014)

AWESOME !! CANT WAIT TO LOOK.... DO YOU THINK.THEY ARE STILL UP HERE?


----------



## cedarplace (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes. Both yellow and grays. All you have to do is find them happy hunting..


----------



## pbudinsky (Apr 8, 2014)

Omg cedarplace. I have been to Shelby Forest 5 times and found nothing so far. I must not know what I'm doing! Would you like to show my daughter and myself how to find them. I am very discouraged. We are going back out to Shelby Forest tomorrow! Thanks for any help you might give. Blessings, penny


----------



## hoosiermatt (Apr 19, 2014)

Cederplace and pbudinsky: I'd love to go. Would like to take my wife and daughter so they can experience the hunt and taste what a Morel is like. Hunting with my family in Southern Indiana as a kid was a tradition.


----------



## pbudinsky (Apr 8, 2014)

Yay! Hoosiermatt and cedarplace, went hunting yesterday in Shelby Forest and found none. Then later in day took my daughter out to Shelby farms and found 7, really prime ones. Went today to Shelby Forest again and found 8 that we're older but still good. 
I will go out again on Monday if you want to come along, but the place I'm going is pretty ruff. Email me if ya wanna go with me! I've hunted twice with Chris matherly so I kind of know where to look but I don't think I can see them very well that's why my daughter and son found most of them! I'm sure cedarplace knows where to go but probably not wanting to share his spots! Lol. [email protected]


----------



## hoosiermatt (Apr 19, 2014)

Daughter still on school so can only hunt on weekends and we're going out of town next weekend. Thinking about heading up to Indiana soon to go with family and friends. I might try one weekend in Shelby this year and if we find a good bunch then I won't go to Indiana next year. I'll stay in touch... Happy hunting.


----------



## pbudinsky (Apr 8, 2014)

Happy hunting to you too! Good Luck and Happy Easter!!!


----------



## justgina01 (Apr 13, 2014)

Has anyone been out this week looking? Im heading out since we had some rain today and tomorrow! :-D


----------



## hunter247 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello! I just moved to Shelby forest area and have been out there a bunch looking. I've been hunting the poplar tree lake loop and have only found one. I just didn't know if y'all could give me some pointers as to where they grow out there. I've been hitting tulip trees and the few ash trees I can find on north and south slopes. Do they grow down closer to the river? Is it still early? I'd sure like to find enough for a meal instead of just one so any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## motoro (Mar 24, 2014)

Found six last weekend in Shelby Forest.


----------



## justgina01 (Apr 13, 2014)

I would love to find a place where they are, I have looked for 6 Springs here in Memphis and I have never found any


----------



## getshook (Jan 3, 2017)

Went out last Saturday in the Jackson area and didn't finad anything. Looking forward to this weekend for sure.


----------



## motoro (Mar 24, 2014)

Found a dozen more yesterday, blacks and some yellows. Email me JustGina01, I may be able to help. [email protected]


----------



## kristeedunn (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi guys! I am from Illinois and have hunted for years. Sometimes I have no luck down here in Memphis. How is the season this year. I was planning to go hunting but then the snow.... so you thin they would survive this cold or what??!!


----------



## justgina01 (Apr 13, 2014)

My past experience is when a cold snap like this comes, they will hold back and after the 1st warm day it is like magic.. mushrooms everywhere.. just bust up and out of the ground overnight. With Friday warming and the rain that is expected, I think Saturday will be a good day and Sunday will be fantastic day.. good luck... I am still gonna be out checking and getting my steps in everyday at lunch hour though.. lol :-D


----------



## motoro (Mar 24, 2014)

justgina01 said:


> My past experience is when a cold snap like this comes, they will hold back and after the 1st warm day it is like magic.. mushrooms everywhere.. just bust up and out of the ground overnight. With Friday warming and the rain that is expected, I think Saturday will be a good day and Sunday will be fantastic day.. good luck... I am still gonna be out checking and getting my steps in everyday at lunch hour though.. lol :-D


----------



## motoro (Mar 24, 2014)

They are starting to pop out now, found six this morning!


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

cedarplace said:


> I live in Shelby county near Shelby Forrest and have found 90 -100 so far this year. The Forrest is public land and a great place to look.


Not supposed to pick there though, I think


----------



## bee.woodsman (Apr 2, 2018)

cedarplace said:


> I live in Shelby county near Shelby Forrest and have found 90 -100 so far this year. The Forrest is public land and a great place to look.


... cederplace... i love shelby forest and i love morels... any hints... even a tiny hint will be great...


----------



## Ben Keith (Apr 13, 2018)

Is it too late in Memphis or is anyone still finding them?


----------

